# Ohio River Fishing



## bighoss19 (Mar 26, 2012)

Was at the river about a month ago when we had that week of nice warm weather going catfishing. Ended up catching nothing. Was using some hot dogs with a few secret ingredients. Does anyone know of any bait or possibly some new spots to catch some big blue cats?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard of people using live gold fish. Like 6" and up.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Pretty sure gold fish are illegal to use as bait. You may want to check the regulations on that before you do it.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's the rig I used and caught a 50 pound Blue. 
(only I used a sickle hook)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"about a month ago when we had that week of nice warm weather"

Ya, that's when we were there.
I use cut-bait, ANYTHING!
I'll keep the carcasses from the fish I filet,,, Put 'em in a ziplock and freeze them. 
Gills, crappies, sauger, whatever!
Last time down, we just cut a bunch of 2"-3" fatheads in half. 
Caught 6 channels & 2 blues In about 1 1/2hrs. They love the blood & Guts.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

bighoss19 said:


> Was at the river about a month ago when we had that week of nice warm weather going catfishing. Ended up catching nothing. Was using some hot dogs with a few secret ingredients. Does anyone know of any bait or possibly some new spots to catch some big blue cats?


Shad,cut shad, live shad


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Pretty sure gold fish are illegal to use as bait. You may want to check the regulations on that before you do it.


Not illegal in the river. Most of the bait shops actually sell them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

You'll do a lot better using some kind of fish for bait - cut or live, the fresher the better.


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Creek chubs


----------

